# Tell me I am not eating healthy



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2017)

I just had lunch, a small bowl of buttered popcorn and a Miller High Life brew!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2017)

I had chocolate covered rasins at 9:30 and cheese dip and Fritos at 12:30 washed down with coke...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2017)

Sounds good  Jim.  Don't feel guilty.   Corn  is a vegetable.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> I had chocolate covered rasins at 9:30 and cheese dip and Fritos at 12:30 washed down with coke...


My kinda guy Ken...Eating like that you'll make 100 easy...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Sounds good  Jim.  Don't feel guilty.   Corn  is a vegetable.


Good thinkin' Falcon...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2017)

Lately  I've been binging on "Cheetos:  even though they stain my fingers  orange.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Lately  I've been binging on "Cheetos:  even though they stain my fingers  orange.


When I was a kid I ate a whole bag, threw up and haven't had one since.  Linda like I did with Tequila as a young man....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2017)

I had ... rice. For breakfast. And lunch. Yellow rice.

... time to turn in my man card, I suppose ...


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> When I was a kid I ate a whole bag, threw up and haven't had one since.  Linda like I did with Tequila as a young man....



Linda?  an old girlfriend?  lol  layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Linda?  an old girlfriend?  lol  layful:


 LOL  S/B *K*inda....Old age..


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> LOL  S/B *K*inda....Old age..



I thought there was some connection between Linda and Tequila  layful:

j/k !!!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm having a margarita, which is made with limes, and is therefore practically a health food, or so I was told by my bartender...  

No salt though - I'm trying to cut down.

Hoot the Poodle


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I just had lunch, a small bowl of buttered popcorn and a Miller High Life brew!!



I knew you were a health freak Jim, accounts for that sparkle in your eye!   Doin' all the right things there, butter is good for the brain and beer is good for the bones.  I just had some salsa and chips for a snack, but will save my Miller for supper.  :cheers:



> Now, we learn that beer, particularly beer with high levels of malted barley and hops, is good for our bones!
> 
> Osteoporosis affects more than 28 million persons a year, mostly  post-menopausal women. But men are not immune to the thinning of bone  tissue by any means. Osteoporosis makes bones especially fragile, which  is why older persons are very susceptible to bone breakage when they  fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I'm having a margarita, which is made with limes, and is therefore practically a health food, or so I was told by my bartender...
> 
> No salt though - I'm trying to cut down.
> 
> Hoot the Poodle



Heck yeah, think of all the health benefits of citrus


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I just had lunch, a small bowl of buttered popcorn and a Miller High Life brew!!



O.K. I will tell you.  You are not eating healthy.

I'm 84 and that's the kind of meals I love.

Carbs are good for you.  Don't let anyone tell you any different.

Life is short.  Eat dessert first.


----------



## Trade (Sep 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Carbs are good for you.  Don't let anyone tell you any different.



Carbs bad. 

For lunch I had two Wally World Angus burger patties smeared with Duke's mayonnaise. 

Zero Carbs.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 24, 2017)

I just finished lunch and can't remember what I had...I was multitasking and guess whatever it was it wasn't memorable.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2017)

Ha Ha.   That's what my Grandma  said.  Eat dessert first.  You might die  before you get to it.  Pure logic.


----------



## Trade (Sep 24, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I just had lunch, a small bowl of buttered popcorn and a Miller High Life brew!!



Back in the late 1960's I had a boss that used to call Miller High Life the "Nectar of the Gods".


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I had ... rice. For breakfast. And lunch. Yellow rice.
> 
> ... time to turn in my man card, I suppose ...


You have a man card? Boy, the things your fiancé never tells you...


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 24, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> I just had lunch, a small bowl of buttered popcorn and a Miller High Life brew!!



Buttered popcorn= 78 calories

Miller High Life= 143 calories
----------------------------------
    Sub Total           221 calories


Not bad, you can finish the 6 pack, take a nap then for dinner have 2 brats  (2x210=420 calories) plus a huge hunk of chocolate cake(6 oz=660 calories),

...and that will bring you to *2016* calories for the day.     You have room for a nightcap!    :woohoo:


PS- that's calories, we're not going to even think of  tally for grams of FAT, that will spoil your appetite!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 24, 2017)

You guys are absolutely an inspiration.  I decided to follow my semi-healthy lunch (2 cups of orange yogurt) with a 3-Musketeers bar.  Hey, the 3 Musketeers were healthy and active, weren't they-  jumping all around, trying to stab people?  layful:


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> You have a man card? Boy, the things your fiancé never tells you...



I guess I also won't tell you about the jumbo pepperoni pizza I'm having for dinner, along with the half-gallon of Rocky Road ice cream. 

Then for a nightcap, I think I'll have a bottle of Southern Comfort and a pack of Players. In between tokes on my vaporizer. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

:love_heart:





SifuPhil said:


> I guess I also won't tell you about the jumbo pepperoni pizza I'm having for dinner, along with the half-gallon of Rocky Road ice cream.
> 
> Then for a nightcap, I think I'll have a bottle of Southern Comfort and a pack of Players. In between tokes on my vaporizer. :love_heart:


K, I hope EMT's are standing by with a defibrillator etc.:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> :love_heart:
> K, I hope EMT's are standing by with a defibrillator etc.:love_heart:



Actually, I'm hoping they'll give me some good pills.

All part of a balanced daily diet ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually, I'm hoping they'll give me some good pills.
> 
> All part of a balanced daily diet ...


So pleased I am included in your will. Have you seen my travel brochures?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> So pleased I am included in your will. Have you seen my travel brochures?



Will? What will? The cat gets everything.

Your travel brochures? You mean the ones about "Visit Wonderful Detroit"?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Will? What will? The cat gets everything.
> 
> Your travel brochures? You mean the ones about "Visit Wonderful Detroit"?


Hahaha.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 24, 2017)

I had orange pineapple juice with my pineapple vodka earlier, so that's healthy, right? You know, vitamin C and all.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

Bobw235 said:


> I had orange pineapple juice with my pineapple vodka earlier, so that's healthy, right? You know, vitamin C and all.


Of course, and the vodka acts as a first rate antiseptic.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 24, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Of course, and the vodka acts as a first rate antiseptic.



Oh, and the glass of Zinfandel with my dinner salad was loaded with flavonoids, the miracle anti-aging chemicals. I'm good for another day.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

Bobw235 said:


> Oh, and the glass of Zinfandel with my dinner salad was loaded with flavonoids, the miracle anti-aging chemicals. I'm good for another day.


Keep it up, you'll live to be a hundred.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2017)

I always use V-8  juice  in my Bloody Marys.  It meets all the vitamin requirements.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I always use V-8  juice  in my Bloody Marys.  It meets all the vitamin requirements.


Loll.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 42519


Mmmmmmmm.


----------

